# New owner - Elderberry Blue 225



## rory182 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi folks, I've been browsing the forum for a wee while now whilst hunting a nice clean facelift 225.

I have put a deposit down on a 2004 53 plate 225 in Elderberry Blue, it has the Bose Stereo and black leather interior, it feels like quite a special place to be!

My background is French Hot Hatches - 1.6 205gti, 1.9 205gti, Clio 172 and Clio 182, so I'll find the doors and tailgate quite heavy :lol:

I think I'll add a V6 rear bumper insert and defcon bushes perhaps and of course have it remapped.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Welcome and I love the sound of your colour...

Get some pics up


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2011)

Jamman, your sig gets about an inch longer every day! Soon your posts will have their own page :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

manphibian said:


> Jamman, your sig gets about an inch longer every day! Soon your posts will have their own page :lol:


No it doesn't and I've already been told off [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:


----------



## cakeytt (Dec 17, 2010)

hello welcome to the forum


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Elderberry is beautiful... 

GET SOME PICS UP!!! :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Rory, welcome to the forum


----------



## rory182 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks all,

I'm picking the car up on Saturday hopefully, here's some pics for now.


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

lovely colour, certainly stands out from the usual


----------



## rory182 (Apr 15, 2011)

Booked into A4Audi for cambelt, water pump, long life inspection service inc. spark plugs and haldex oil and filter.


----------



## clan (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm liking the colour, it will definitely stand out from the others.


----------



## rory182 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the replies folks, I've had a major service done this week at A for Audi (A4Audi) in Clydebank, Andy and his team were superb, picked the car up from my office circa 20miles from Clydebank at 8.30am, called me to advise what they'd noted from an inspection, including diagnostics results. Agreed the work to do and they went ahead.

The work included:

Cambelt, aux belt, tensioner, water pump, long life oil change, air filter, pollen filter, spark plugs, brake fluid change, also changed the coolant temp sensor as it was a stored fault and at £12 it wasnt worth not doing.

Car was delivered back to my office arouns 5.30pm after payment had been made over the phone, £685.

So now I have been able to give the car a bit more throttle as I'm not scared of catastrophic cambelt failure... and I'm really enjoying the car.

I'll get it polished soon and get pics up.


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome to the site 

How are you finding it?


----------



## rory182 (Apr 15, 2011)

C.J said:


> Welcome to the site
> 
> How are you finding it?


Fancy meeting you here! lol

I'm enjoying it a lot thanks, you selling up?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi!


----------

